# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  alles rund um den Pool

## schiene

Sicher der Wunsch von vielen,der eigene Pool.
Hier könnt ihr alles zum Thema posten.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Poolbau in Thailand?
Wenn wir mit dem Hausbau anfangen ist für mich ein Pool ein muss.
Geplant habe ich eine ca.Grösse von 7x3,5 Meter.

Hier ein Link von einer Firma welche scheinbar schon reichlich Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich hat.Kennt sie jemand??
http://www.thailand-all.com/poolarte...ertepools.html

----------


## chauat

Geplant habe ich so was auch, grünes licht von meiner Chefin bekomme ich aber erst nach:
-Carport fertig, zurzeit nur die Aufschüttung fertig, muss noch befestigt werden und Dach drauf.
-Eine Mauer, zumindest zum Großteil an der Grundstücksgrenze.
-Einen Whirlpool im Bad.

Ich müsste ihn auf dem Erdboden aufbauen damit bei Hochwasser nicht alles versaut wird. Also obere kannte  so bei 1,5 bis 2m, aber auch so in deiner Größe und aus Beton. 

Martin   ::

----------


## schiene

ich würde den Pool ganz gerne gleich mit in die Hausterasse integriegen,so das er komplett
überdacht ist.
Inetwa so wie auf dem Bild.Nur die Überdachung noch komplett über den Pool.

----------


## schiene

ein paar Pools mit Preisangaben...
http://www.peterpoolthailand.com/huahin-e.html

----------


## TeigerWutz

Kaufe dir keinen von den schoenen ventilatoren!

...denn wie du siehst, vertragen diese keine luftfeuchtigkeit!   ::

----------


## schiene

unser Pool ist nun auch fertig..... ::

----------

